# Should drivers have to know English to drive?



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

Should RS drivers have to know English to drive in the United States? 

Asking for a friend....


----------



## Ay2B (May 17, 2021)

No. Riders should pay $4.95 more to request a driver who speaks a certain language.


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

Ay2B said:


> No. Riders should pay $4.95 more to request a driver who speaks a certain language.


That would be like a spin off of UberGreen and UberPet, etc...like UberLinguist?


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

They had Uber Español in my territory, I don't know if pax paid more for being hooked up with a Spanish speaker or not. 

I know drivers didn't get paid extra for that service.


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

MHR said:


> They had Uber Español in my territory, I don't know if pax paid more for being hooked up with a Spanish speaker or not.
> 
> I know drivers didn't get paid extra for that service.


Uber should do that in Tucson...I frequently get Hispanic pax who don't know English, ask if I speak Spanish, which I don't, so would be better served by a Spanish speaking driver....perhaps the question should be whether Uber should require drivers to be multi-lingual, like how international flight attendants know an array of language...


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

#1husler said:


> Uber should do that in Tucson...I frequently get Hispanic pax who don't know English, ask if I speak Spanish, which I don't, so would be better served by a Spanish speaking driver....perhaps the question should be whether Uber should require drivers to be multi-lingual, like how international flight attendants know an array of language...


Uber is lucky to have a driver 
that speaks ENGLISH..
I had a lady one day that said she got good service using uber all over the world 
Except in france
The driver apparently didnt speak english...
Lady you are IN FRANCE !


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)




----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

#1husler said:


> That would be like a spin off of UberGreen and UberPet, etc...like UberLinguist?


As long as we don't have to be cunning.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

#1husler said:


> Should RS drivers have to know English to drive in the United States?
> 
> Asking for a friend....


Traffic Safety Signs are in ENGLISH . . .

SOUNDS LIKE A PUBLIC SAFETY ISSUE TO ME 

LOTS OF LAW SUITS !


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

Well, I frequently fly into/out of Minneapolis-St. Paul, and have gotten RS with Somali drivers who speak very little English, yet seem to use GPS and follow the rules of the road just fine....to me, it makes more sense for them to contribute to the economy/society via RS than looking for hands outs.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

#1husler said:


> Well, I frequently fly into/out of Minneapolis-St. Paul, and have gotten RS with Somali drivers who speak very little English, yet seem to use GPS and follow the rules of the road just fine....to me, it makes more sense for them to contribute to the economy/society via RS than looking for hands outs.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

You can know what the road signs mean based on how they are shaped.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Trafficat said:


> You can know what the road signs mean based on how they are shaped.


Lot of Americans haven't figured that out yet . . .


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> Lot of Americans haven't figured that out yet . . .


AND tons of Americans are loafing around, eating the free cheese (which is about to get cut off) rather than getting off their taco and doing something.


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> View attachment 598480


Yeah, I got this dude
, he didnt talk my ears off, but sure did drive like a bat outta hell, getting me to my destination a few mins early so...5-star ride all the way, English speaking or not!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Trafficat said:


> You can know what the road signs mean based on how they are shaped.












The shape tells all . . .


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> SOUNDS LIKE A PUBLIC SAFETY ISSUE TO ME


Because it’s a southern border crisis issue; we have a high incidence of traffic accidents that result in DUI arrests of illegal aliens with hyphenated last names who have no driver license, no vehicle registration, no car insurance, and the need for a taxpayer-provided language interpreter to appear in court with the illegal alien to explain how the taxpayer-provided public defender is getting the illegal alien released on his _“own recognizance” (  ⁉⁉) _so the illegal alien can return to the streets to commit another crime.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Metro detroit here . There are a lot of people that do not speak english that pick up passengers from the airport here. 
I have a few drive friends that know very little english . 
I suggest your friend gets a sigh . Print it . Says sorry driver does not speak english . He can have a phone ready with google translate if required .


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

Uber's Guber said:


> Because it’s a southern border crisis issue; we have a high incidence of traffic accidents that result in DUI arrests of illegal aliens with hyphenated last names who have no driver license, no vehicle registration, no car insurance, and the need for a taxpayer-provided language interpreter to appear in court with the illegal alien to explain how the taxpayer-provided public defender is getting the illegal alien released on his _“own recognizance” (  ⁉⁉) _so the illegal alien can return to the streets to commit another crime.


It sounds like Mr. Uber's Guber is, more or less, NOT in favor of U/L continuing to on-board drivers who DONT know English...if so, I don't necessarily agree with Mr. Uber's Guber, because I've only gotten 5 star rides from this crew.


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

kingcorey321 said:


> Metro detroit here . There are a lot of people that do not speak english that pick up passengers from the airport here.
> I have a few drive friends that know very little english .
> I suggest your friend gets a sigh . Print it . Says sorry driver does not speak english . He can have a phone ready with google translate if required .


If pax took a pic of this sign and forwarded it to U/L, would that lead to insta-deactivation?...or during the era of so-called driver shortage?


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

#1husler said:


> Should RS drivers have to know English to drive in the United States?
> 
> Asking for a friend....


No, why worry about it?

My father, who was 5th generation in the U.S., spoke Low German before he spoke English. Nobody cared in his home town. In fact, you were as likely to hear German as you would be to hear English at that time.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

#1husler said:


> If pax took a pic of this sign and forwarded it to U/L, would that lead to insta-deactivation?...or during the era of so-called driver shortage?


No... there is no requirement to know English to drive Uber. Uber encourages drivers to learn English though by providing free English courses if you are an UberPro driver.

This indicates to me that Uber is well aware of the fact that many drivers have limited grasp over the English language.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

#1husler said:


> AND tons of Americans are loafing around, eating the free cheese (which is about to get cut off) rather than getting off their taco and doing something.


Speaking of “taco,” we also have TONS of cheese-eating illegal aliens who have NO right to be here putting a huge strain on the affordable housing market, the over-burdened emergency rooms, the over-crowded public school districts, the crammed-pack justice systems, and our human resource centers, while too many AMERICAN citizens including military veterans & senior citizens are struggling to make ends meet.


----------



## Jst1dreamr (Apr 25, 2019)

#1husler said:


> Should RS drivers have to know English to drive in the United States?
> 
> Asking for a friend....


YES


----------



## Afili88 (May 1, 2021)

#1husler said:


> Should RS drivers have to know English to drive in the United States?
> 
> Asking for a friend....


As a general rule, a person should know the language of the country they work and live in yes.
With that being said, if a passenger wants a conversation with their ride there will be an additional charge for that. My thoughts and words have value to me lol.

luckily I speak 3 languages, so I can usually find one the passenger doesn’t understand and stick with that one.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> View attachment 598482
> 
> 
> The shape tells all . . .
> View attachment 598483


Every driver should learn the word "Stop!" at a minimum, and every pax who values his life should learn how to say stop in a number of different languages.

Just start yelling them out in quick succession and if you're unlucky try Google translate for different langauges!

ALTO, 止まれ、FERMATI, Arrête　　！！！！


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

Trafficat said:


> Every driver should learn the word "Stop!" at a minimum, and every pax who values his life should learn how to say stop in a number of different languages.
> 
> Just start yelling them out in quick succession and if you're unlucky try Google translate for different langauges!
> 
> ALTO, 止まれ、FERMATI, Arrête　　！！！！


See now...who says UP is lacking in sage like wisdom....


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

I can't tell you the number of times I got some variation of "oh wow you speak English" from riders. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

New2This said:


> I can't tell you the number of times I got some variation of "oh wow you speak English" from riders. 🤷‍♂️


The thing I get from pax, now and again, is more along the lines of "my previous driver didn't speak English....", but again...if they can get pax from point A to point B, does it matter?, there are Deaf driver with limited speak and hearing, some don't speak at all...I know because I've been picked up by them too, and get to my destination with less drama than the hearing drivers.


----------



## Dice Man (May 21, 2018)

Some riders hate foreigners.
They are so idiots, that they don’t know they are getting a cheap ride.


----------



## CarpeNoctem (Sep 12, 2018)

Uber's Guber said:


> Because it’s a southern border crisis issue; we have a high incidence of traffic accidents that result in DUI arrests of illegal aliens with hyphenated last names who have no driver license, no vehicle registration, no car insurance, and the need for a taxpayer-provided language interpreter to appear in court with the illegal alien to explain how the taxpayer-provided public defender is getting the illegal alien released on his _“own recognizance” (  ⁉⁉) _so the illegal alien can return to the streets to commit another crime.


There is quite a bit of that happening around here too. They are fairly easy to spot as they have temporary dealer plates on something like an old POS civic. One neighbor has had temp paper plates for about 2 years now. Car probably won't pass inspection, a license is doubtful so he doesn't have insurance. The number of paper plates around is crazy. If they need a new one they just print another one and off they go. Or, some "dealer" is charging for illegally providing temp plates.


----------



## AvisDeene (Jun 7, 2019)

Ay2B said:


> No. Riders should pay $4.95 more to request a driver who speaks a certain language.


Don't give LyUber any ideas, you'll only see 95 cents and they'll pocket the rest. 


Anyways, I believe anyone who immigrates to any country should try their best to learn the local language, especially if they want to work there. They don't have to master it, but they should know enough to hold a short conversation and answer basic questions.


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

AvisDeene said:


> you'll only see 95 cents and they'll pocket the rest.


I'd learn to habla some espanol for that, or at least upgrade my spanglish...it'd be .95 more in my pocket per ride anyway.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

English is the Language of this land. Those who communicate well generally do better at there own survival.
To bad that English only law didn't get passed a few years ago, however I see it's problems.
I would fully expect to learn the language of the country I lived in.

When I got my US Citizenship 9 years ago in a group of about 600 at a time, I was appalled at how few knew the words to,... Well I grew up here so.

With all these Mexicans around here I have picked up on a few words. It's a case of if I only knew back in 8th grade when Spanish was being taught, what this country was to become. . But when words were said backwords, I gave up.

Looking forward, it would be wise for parents to teach there children Chinese.


----------



## AvisDeene (Jun 7, 2019)

#1husler said:


> I'd learn to habla some espanol for that, or at least upgrade my spanglish...it'd be .95 more in my pocket per ride anyway.


Drivers setting the bar so low is the reason why rates are 60 cents or below in most places. And it wouldn't be per ride, it would be per language request, which I doubt most would be willing to pay.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

It's discriminatory in nature, so that can't constitutional happen.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> English is the Language of this land. Those who communicate well generally do better at there own survival.
> To bad that English only law didn't get passed a few years ago, however I see it's problems.
> I would fully expect to learn the language of the country I lived in.
> 
> ...




My grandfather came to this country at age 19 in the early 1900's. He didnt speak any english He went to work in a glass factory in Western Pa.. learned speak english, (im not sure he could ever read or write english) married, and had a family. (4 kids and 16 grand kids and I dont know how many great and great great grandkids We all could speak English speak English.

My grandmother came here as an infant and grew up speaking both Italian and English. At one time she was the only person in their town that could read., write and speak both English and Italian and from a very early age helped all the folks in town with their translating needs

The reason I mention this is to say the recent immigrants remind me of my grandparents, I have enormous respect for all of them, whether they can speak English or not. They will learn, Im sure of it, and their kids are our future, Im not worried at all


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

You shouldn't even be in this country if you don't speak English. Much less working.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

In the NYC area we are used to people with low English speaking skills. It’s been that way forever with Taxi drivers and now Uber. Any language in the world you will hear here. Arabic, Punjabi, Russian, Spanish, all European languages, Mandarin, Korean, you name it. It’s part of what makes NY NY. You can set your GPS to any language you want. Check your Waze language settings.

If you grow up here you can instantly tell the difference between Chinese, Korean, Japanese, and the difference between Puerto Rican Spanish, Cuban Spanish, Mexican Spanish, and Central American Spanish. Totally different slang.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Coachman said:


> You shouldn't even be in this country if you don't speak English. Much less working.


huh, I wonder how the native American's felt about the 'white' man coming and speaking a foreign tongue? History, a wonderful thing.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

The ability to read English is not required to get a drivers license. And Uber is going for a workforce consisting of immigrants and other desperate types to more easily manipulate and exploit.


----------



## WontFlush (Apr 7, 2021)

Most pax happier not to talk with driver at all. Like silent mode


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

MHR said:


> They had Uber Español in my territory,



They had it in the Capital of Your Nation, as well. I never signed up for it, but I did get pings for it. I took them. I speak Italian and went to Catholic high school, so I had to take Latin. I can decipher Spanish and even string together a few sentences for a minute. If I go beyond that, it becomes Italian very quickly. Uber did quietly drop it, here.



#1husler said:


> I frequently get Hispanic pax who don't know English, ask if I speak Spanish, which I don't,


This is one thing that I have noticed over the years when I pick up Spanish speaking passengers, be it in the Uber/Lyft car or the cab. Shortly into the ride, they will ask me if I speak Spanish. I reply:

"_Hablo italiano, peró puedo descifrar spagnolo"._

That is a mixture of Italian and Spanish. Imagine it pronounced with a Salamanca accent but an Italian cadence, and you get the idea what it sounds like. 

This is usually good enough for them. In fact, I have had cab customers call me at home and ask me to fetch them. 

Sometimes they do not ask me that quickly, but, they will after some buttwipe in an Audi yakking on his telephone (I know, redundant) pulls out from a parking space and I almost clip his [self stimulating] [donkey]. If I have customers in the car, usually I swear in Italian of French. When I yell at the jackwadd in the Audi (There I GO AGAIN, being redundant):

"MA PORCA MADONNA TESTA DI CAZZO! O SEI CECCO OD HAI VOGLIA DI MORIRE????!??!?!?!?!??"

They can decipher a word or two, so they ask me what I was saying.





#1husler said:


> ...perhaps the question should be whether Uber should require drivers to be multi-lingual, like how international flight attendants know an array of language...



Uber would have to de-activate half its drivers. Most Americans who even have studied a foreign language can not speak it. They do not know how to teach foreign languages in this country at the middle or secondary level, The exception to this is the immersion programmes, but so few students get that opportunity. One exception to this is Louisiana through CODOFIL. In Louisiana, almost anyone who wants an immersion programme in French can get into one. The District of Columbia has one Spanish immersion school. There is a lottery to get into it. There is a private high school that is French immersion. Prince George's County, Maryland has a Spanish, French and Chinese immersion school.




25rides7daysaweek said:


> I had a lady one day that said she got good service using uber all over the world
> Except in france The driver apparently didnt speak english...Lady you are IN FRANCE !


This is an illustration of why so few Americans can speak a foreign language. They place little value on it. I believe in American exceptionalism as much as the next American. Despite that, I do not consider that a licence to expect that everyone will learn English.





Christinebitg said:


> My father, who was 5th generation in the U.S., spoke Low German before he spoke English. Nobody cared in his home town. In fact, you were as likely to hear German as you would be to hear English at that time.


There are still parts of Pennsylvania where you will hear Plattedeutsch as much as you will hear English. When they speak English they have a peculiar accent. You can tell that it is German. It is not dissimilar to the Cajuns' having their peculiar accent when they speak English. You can tell that it is a French accent, but not your typical French accent.

My parents knew a guy from that part of Pennsylvania who was part of one of the first artillery units to cross into Germany in the Second World War. They were trying to secure the town and ask questions of the town officials, none of whom spoke English. This guy was the only one who spoke any form of German. He said that they had a hard time understanding him and he them, but, they got it done.

I had a Mathematics teacher from New York whose mother was from a French speaking region of northern Vermont. His father was from New York. In that era, the mothers stayed home and raised the children, so she taught him French. He flew in the Army Air Force in that war. He was a fighter pilot. His aeroplane got shot up over Germany, so he was trying to limp it back to England, but the engine gave out so he crashed in Belgium. This British armored outfit found him. They took him in and told him that they would get him back to the American forces in time. They were approaching a town and encountered some civilians. The British commander wanted to quiz the civilians on the German dispositions, but no one in the unit spoke French. My teacher spoke up. He said the same thing. They had difficulty understanding each other, but he managed to get out of the civilians where the Germans were.




New2This said:


> I can't tell you the number of times I got some variation of "oh wow you speak English" from riders.



I have gotten that for years in the cab, as well. "OH MY GOODNESS! You're an AMERICAN!"




CarpeNoctem said:


> Or, some "dealer" is charging for illegally providing temp plates.


One reason that the police hate chasing down temporary plates is that they are so difficult to trace. As you note, the dealers hand them out under the table for a fee. D.C. managed to clean up that by only issuing paper plates from the Registry office. Still, if you were willing to pay off there, you could go through someone and still get them.





SHalester said:


> I wonder how the native American's felt about the 'white' man coming and speaking a foreign tongue? History, a wonderful thing.


Mark Lindsay, in his tune about the Cherokee Nation that came out in the early 1970s, puts a complaint in the mouth of the Cherokee "Talk their English to our young."

The story on that tune goes that some American Indians kidnapped him in Arizona and took him to a reservation. They found out who he was and said that they would let him go if he promised to record a tune about them. They let him go and he recorded the tune. I do not know if this is true, but, that is how the story goes.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

Another Uber Driver said:


> They had it in the Capital of Your Nation, as well. I never signed up for it, but I did get pings for it. I took them. I speak Italian and went to Catholic high school, so I had to take Latin. I can decipher Spanish and even string together a few sentences for a minute. If I go beyond that, it becomes Italian very quickly. Uber did quietly drop it, here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The line is "Taught their English to our young."

They took the whole Cherokee nation
Put us on this reservation
Took away our ways of life
The tomahawk and the bow and knife
Took away our native tongue
And taught their English to our young
And all the beads we made by hand
Are nowadays made in Japan
Cherokee people
Cherokee tribe
So proud to live
So proud to die
They took the whole Indian nation
Locked us on this reservation
Though I wear a shirt and tie
I'm still part redman deep inside
Cherokee people
Cherokee tribe
So proud to live
So proud to die
But maybe someday when they learn
Cherokee nation will return, will return
Will return, will return, will return


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

SpinalCabbage said:


> The line is "Taught their English to our young."


If you consider that:

A. I do not remember the last time that I heard that tune.
B. I did not bother to look up the tune.


I always considered that tune a step down from Paul Revere and the Raiders, anyhow.

I was close.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

Another Uber Driver said:


> If you consider that:
> 
> A. I do not remember the last time that I heard that tune.
> B. I did not bother to look up the tune.
> ...


I had to look it up, as I thought I had always misheard that line. Can you imagine a band of white guys recording such a song these days? They'd be drowned out amid claims of cultural misappropriation.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Another Uber Driver said:


> If you consider that:
> 
> A. I do not remember the last time that I heard that tune.
> B. I did not bother to look up the tune.
> ...


I remember it well

I remember all my lessons.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Coachman said:


> You shouldn't even be in this country if you don't speak English. Much less working.


Have you ever traveled to another country where they don't speak English?

I don't suppose you'd ever want to visit some exotic tourist location, would you?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Uber's Guber said:


> Because it’s a southern border crisis issue; we have a high incidence of traffic accidents that result in DUI arrests of illegal aliens with hyphenated last names who have no driver license, no vehicle registration, no car insurance, and the need for a taxpayer-provided language interpreter to appear in court with the illegal alien to explain how the taxpayer-provided public defender is getting the illegal alien released on his _“own recognizance” (  ⁉⁉) _so the illegal alien can return to the streets to commit another crime.


Or return home without facing the fatality he caused !


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

#1husler said:


> Should RS drivers have to know English to drive in the United States?
> 
> Asking for a friend....


Depends on the region…

California, Texas, Arizona and New Mexico I would say no but the rest of the Country I would say yes…

You would not believe how many times I have been greeted in Spanish by restaurants thinking I am Hispanic even though I am almost Albino White just because most of the drivers for Uber, Dash are Hub and Spanish speaking…


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Mad_Jack_Flint said:


> California, Texas, Arizona and New Mexico I would say no but the rest of the Country I would say yes…


How about adding Puerto Rico to that list?

Or maybe adding French in Louisiana?


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

Christinebitg said:


> How about adding Puerto Rico to that list?
> 
> Or maybe adding French in Louisiana?


Seriously?

PR’s speak Spanish just slightly different dialect and hardly anyone speak creole or Cajun in today time.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Christinebitg said:


> How about adding Puerto Rico to that list? Or maybe adding French in Louisiana?





Mad_Jack_Flint said:


> PR’s speak Spanish just slightly different dialect and hardly anyone speak creole or Cajun in today time.


Depending on whom you ask, there are anywhere from 150.000 to 500.000 native speakers of Cajun French. Through French immersion programmes that include exposure to the Cajun dialect, CODOFIL is working to preserve it. For this reason, the number might increase.

Be careful not to confuse Kouri-Vini with Cajun French. Cajun French is French, Kouri-Vini is not French, although it has French influences. The traditional New Orleans tune _Iko Iko_ is in Kouri-Vini.

Kouri-Vini, or Louisiana Creole, is a mixture of French, Spanish, English, American Indian and African languages. It is similar to Haitian Creole, although Haitian Creole would lack the Enslish and Choctaw influences..


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

SpinalCabbage said:


> The ability to read English is not required to get a drivers license. And Uber is going for a workforce consisting of immigrants and other desperate types to more easily manipulate and exploit.


Its not necessary, if they know how to read the road signs at minimum. However, don't expect much tips if there isn't even a basic greeting and possible small talk.


----------



## somedriverguy (Sep 6, 2016)

#1husler said:


> Should RS drivers have to know English to drive in the United States?
> 
> Asking for a friend....


The United States is probably the only country on the planet without an official language. So the answer is no.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

Another Uber Driver said:


> They had it in the Capital of Your Nation, as well. I never signed up for it, but I did get pings for it. I took them. I speak Italian and went to Catholic high school, so I had to take Latin. I can decipher Spanish and even string together a few sentences for a minute. If I go beyond that, it becomes Italian very quickly. Uber did quietly drop it, here.


So Latin...Where did you go to High School?


----------



## BestInDaWest (Apr 8, 2021)

i dont think its necessary but preferable. hello and goodbye is the most that most drivers even say anyways. ask them to hold a conversation and they trip the f out over some miniscule issue....keep up the good work guys lol


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

You should learn the language of any country that you move to.

Not only is it the smart thing to do, it's often your key to advancement both financially and culturally.


----------



## UberPotomac (Oct 8, 2016)

Uber's Guber said:


> Because it’s a southern border crisis issue; we have a high incidence of traffic accidents that result in DUI arrests of illegal aliens with hyphenated last names who have no driver license, no vehicle registration, no car insurance, and the need for a taxpayer-provided language interpreter to appear in court with the illegal alien to explain how the taxpayer-provided public defender is getting the illegal alien released on his _“own recognizance” (  ⁉⁉) _so the illegal alien can return to the streets to commit another crime.


Lucky that they did not planned an insurrection to overthrown the government!!!!
Upssss. Wrong group . That was the homegrown racists and white supremacies . The real clear and present danger in this country does not need to cross the border.


----------



## Daves0077 (Nov 21, 2020)

#1husler said:


> Should RS drivers have to know English to drive in the United States?
> 
> Asking for a friend....


Anyone in America should have to speak English.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

oldfart said:


> So Latin...Where did you go to High School?


Bellarmine, San Jose. California, freshman and sophomoure.
Gonzaga, Washington, D.C., junior and senio.



_We're the boys of Bellarmine Prep;
We don't intend to mar-ry;
We're the boys of Bellarmine Prep;
POOF!, You're a fair-ry!_


----------



## CarpeNoctem (Sep 12, 2018)

UberPotomac said:


> Lucky that they did not planned an insurrection to overthrown the government!!!!
> Upssss. Wrong group . That was the homegrown racists and white supremacies . The real clear and present danger in this country does not need to cross the border.


Exactly. Just look at Chicago, Baltimore, New York, Detroit. People getting killed by the hundreds monthly. Calls to defund the police, shred the constitution and dismantle american history and constant attacks on the core of democracy. People saying to destroy churches. Covid vaccine is a 'vial of death'. Marxists and anarchists rioting every weekend somewhere...

But, somehow a handful of lunatic Trump supporters are the threat? Telling yourself that doesn't mean it has been or ever will be true.

Back to the topic... if people want to speak their native language, fine by me. If they are going to work with the public then they need to speak english.


----------



## UberPotomac (Oct 8, 2016)

CarpeNoctem said:


> Exactly. Just look at Chicago, Baltimore, New York, Detroit. People getting killed by the hundreds monthly. Calls to defund the police, shred the constitution and dismantle american history and constant attacks on the core of democracy. People saying to destroy churches. Covid vaccine is a 'vial of death'. Marxists and anarchists rioting every weekend somewhere...
> 
> But, somehow a handful of lunatic Trump supporters are the threat? Telling yourself that doesn't mean it has been or ever will be true.
> 
> Back to the topic... if people want to speak their native language, fine by me. If they are going to work with the public then they need to speak english.


If you want to believe that is going on , unfortunately is nothing I can do . Have you been in Baltimore? Beautiful city . Does it have issues , of course . But people do not try to hang you at the Capitol grounds
“Dismantle American History “ translate on relocating racist figures statues to a more appropriate place . If you guys want to keep admiring the racist history , you can do it on a place that do not force us to see them everyday. And yes , that QANON Republican Trump supporters are the biggest treat to democracy and the security of this nation .
While you are so worried Socialism would take your freedoms, Capitalism stole your pension, took your savings, sent your job overseas, robbed you of health care, dismantled the educational system and put you in debt, leaving you only your racism, xenophobia, hate and guns , which is all Trump offers .


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Bellarmine, San Jose. California, freshman and sophomoure.
> Gonzaga, Washington, D.C., junior and senio.
> 
> 
> ...


Thought so, either Gonzaga or Georgetown Prep
I graduated from Gonzaga in 1964. Even back then I don’t think any other of the Catholic schools required 4 years of Latin


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Daves0077 said:


> Anyone in America should have to speak English.


Why do you care?

When my father spoke German at home growing up in Ohio, why would that be any different?


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

oldfart said:


> Even back then I don’t think any other of the Catholic schools required 4 years of Latin


I had two years of Latin in my public high school in Ohio. My alternatives were French and Spanish.

I chose Latin, but if they had offered German, I would have taken it. Years later, I took German at a community college in Maryland, a few years after I got my bachelor's degree.

Then I attended my grandmother's funeral back in Ohio. My father showed me a different cemetery where some of our relatives are buried. I was able to read the German on some off the headstones.

Years later, my uncle (his brother-in-law) passed away, and the service was held in a United Church of Christ church. The stained glass windows had scripture in them that was in German.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

oldfart said:


> I graduated from Gonzaga in 1964. Even back then I don’t think any other of the Catholic schools required 4 years of Latin


I got out in 1973. By that time, you had to take only two years of Latin, but take it, you did. I had completed two years at Bellarmine, so I did not have to take it at Gonzaga, but I did take the other two years. I had Mr. Warman. I do not think that he was at Gonzaga at the time, as he got out in 1957. Fr. Bellwoar had just stopped teaching there, but he was still in residence at the Jesuit community there. They assigned him somewhere else for a while, then he returned to Gonzaga in the late 1980s, early 1990s. "*HEY BUD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*" was his famous line. Mr. Warman died recently. Father Bellwoar has to be dead. I do not know if Fr. Hocking was there when you were or Fr. Leleii. The last one was an institution at Gonzaga. I do not know if he was there when you were. He taught biology. I never had him, but he always was willing to help me with my Chemistry homework if I could catch him in his classroom.

There were two there that the Maryland Province identified as molestors, and Fr. Bellwoar was one. I was SURPRISED at that one. He never tried anything with me. The other was a former Dean of Students, Fr. Bradley. The Dean of Students was a title that they used in the late 1960s/early 1970s before they reverted to Assistant Headmaster/Headmaster. They called the "Headmaster" the Dean of Studies. They did not even call punishment "jug" during that era at Gonzaga. Later, they did revive the term "jug".

There was this younger lady who was secretary to the Dean of Studies named Mrs. Childress. She drew the attention of many of the students, of course. You could get detention if she even thought that you were thinking of whistling or whooping at her or even looking the wrong way at her. She was from France and was quite the [vulgar term of Anglo-Saxon origin for a feminine body part]. There was a kid from Montréal in my class. We used to think that it was funny to sit within earshot of her and make comments in French to each other about her. Of course, the French slang and vulgar words in Canada and Louisiana are not the same as in Standard French, so she did not know what we were saying.

There was another priest there, Father Horace McKenna. He taught an occasional Theology class, but most of his priestly work was in the ghettoes of Washington, which were pretty bad in that era. If you were working with him, though, and I did work with him quite a bit, you could walk in those neighbourhoods and NO ONE would bother you. Even the worst thugs used to tell the other knuckleheads "Don't you mess with that old white priest or none of those white boys with him". We used to take food bags and baskets to the people in Sursum Corda and other rough neighbourhoods. EVERYONE was glad to see us. "There go FATHER McKENNA and his boys!" was something you heard all the time. He has to be dead, as well. He was old when I was working with him. He is not forgotten here, though. He introduced me to what is STILL my favourite charity, So Others Might Eat.

Bellarmine still used the old terms: Headmaster, Assistant Headmaster and jug. The usual jug there was writing out a column of the telephone book. Sometimes, you got alternative tasks, such as walking the Head Dormitory Prefect's dog or helping the P.E. Coach clean out the pool or gymnasium. The funny thing was that you were allowed to pay someone to do your jug, even if you were assigned leaf-raking or something. You simply told the Jesuit that you were reporting for_________________ and it was accepted. I made more than a little money doing people's jug.

There were three clerics at Bellarmine who were identified by the Western Provinces as abusers. One was no surprise. He was the Infiormarian and he checked everyone for a hernia. The gymnasium was an old building that also served as an assembly hall. It had a stage. One of the popular things to do while waiting for the P.E. Coach to come out was to jump from the stage, swing on the basketball hoop and drop. This kid jumped, missed the hoop, fell and broke his arm. A bone was sticking out. The Coach came out with some older students and a Jesuit to put him on a gurney and pack him off to the Infirmary until the ambulance showed up. The whole time, the kid was screaming "PLEASE, PLEASE, DON'[T TAKE ME TO______________________!!!! PLEASE NOT HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!! HE'LL FEEL MY BALLS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!" This kid had to be in abject pain, but he was worrried mostly about that. It shows you how bad things got.


Another one identified was an old Theology teacher. I had him, but he never tried anything with me. He was the one who surprised all of us in our first day of Theology class. He started the class by asking us questions from the Baltimore Catechism. As that Catechism was taught in your era, as well, you would be familiar with it. The priest or nun asked the questions, and, by second grade, you could parrot most of the answers. We, of course, parrotted the answers. The priest suddenly interrupted us with "Spinoza says_____________________!"; "Marx says____________________". What about Machiavelli when he says______________________________?". "Tyndale says the king should be head of the church. Who here knows what Caesorpapism is?" We were so nonplussed. Here was this old priest telling us to question everything that his church had taught us. You would, of course, be familiar with The Index. By the time that the Jesuits were finished with me, I had read most of the books and seen most of the movies on it. This was because the Jesuits told us to read the books and see the movies. In my second year at Bellarmine, there was a section on the Dutch Catechism, which was controversial at the time.

The really disappointing cleric who was identified as an abuser was a Brother who worked with juvenile delinquents. He had a ministry at the Santa Clara County Juvenile Hall. There were a couple of friends of mine detained there. He got me in to see them. Everyone liked this guy. I was surprised and disappointed.

Despite that, i find that the benefits that I got from the Jesuits outweighed the bad. They teach you how to think and reason. They teach you not to accept nonsense blindly. You never get a straight answer from a Jesuit if you ask him a question. he will, however, direct you to somewhere that you can learn the answer.




Christinebitg said:


> Why do you care? When my father spoke German at home growing up in Ohio, why would that be any different?


Some people want to tell people what to do. I have seen this here. You will see two or three people who are speaking Spanish. Some of these people will butt in and give them a bunch of [poo-poo] for "talkin' Mexican:. We can start with most of the Spanish speakers' here being from Central America. If you want to make someone from Central or South America angry, call him a :"Mexican". It is not quite as bad as calling someone from sub-Saharan Africa who is not from Nigeria a "Nigerian", but it is almost as bad. 

Some of these "English only" people are unhappy because they go into a business and the person who waits on them can not speak English. I have run across this, especially at Icky-D's and Booger King. I avoid Icky-D's, but girlfriend likes it. There is one within walking distance of my house. More than once have I had to speak Spanish to get across to the employee what I want. If fast food it must be, I will go to Booger King. There was this one where they had a young lady from Tunisia who was waiting on customers. She was obviously having a hard time. The customers were giving her a hard time. It got to be my turn. She looked at me and asked me if I spoke French. I replied.

"Quoi faire tu m'en demandrois?" (Why would you ask me that?) That is Cajun French, which she found a little strange, but she understood it better than English. I went there for a while. Eventually, she was gone, but I do not know where. She always was happy to see me because she actually could communicate with me.

I fault the Management more than those employees. The person comes in; applies for a job; gets hired; reports for the first shift; the Manager says "Do X"; she does X. When I was in high school and college and worked those menial jobs, especially in the food business, the new hires were put on mop and trash detail. They worked that almost exclusively for at least the first two weeks so that they could learn the place. When it got busy,. they would schlepp soda cups, bags of ice, bags of shredded lettuce and boxes of burgers. After a week or two, they did get put onto the counter, but only to fill soda cups, assemble and bag orders, fill up the milk shake machine, connect new syrup or water tanks for the soda fountain. When you finally did actually wait on a customer, for the first couple of days, you had a veteran employee to supervise you to make sure that you had it correctly. You had to be there for at least four weeks before they would let you work a register unsupervised.

These days, they put you onto the counter right off the street and have the veterans on mop and trash detail.

If you go into a business in this country, you have a reasonable expectation of doing business in English. When that does not happen, people are unhappy. They then take it too far and let it become anger and go after people. In addition, there are those whack-0s who think that it all should be " 'Murrikinn" and can not deal with anything "strange". These people do not understand that the American Indians, who were here first, think that we are strange.


----------



## UberPotomac (Oct 8, 2016)

Are you obligated ? Of course not. But it will be wise to speak English in the US .


----------



## CarpeNoctem (Sep 12, 2018)

UberPotomac said:


> If you want to believe that is going on , unfortunately is nothing I can do . Have you been in Baltimore? Beautiful city . Does it have issues , of course . But people do not try to hang you at the Capitol grounds
> “Dismantle American History “ translate on relocating racist figures statues to a more appropriate place . If you guys want to keep admiring the racist history , you can do it on a place that do not force us to see them everyday. And yes , that QANON Republican Trump supporters are the biggest treat to democracy and the security of this nation .
> While you are so worried Socialism would take your freedoms, Capitalism stole your pension, took your savings, sent your job overseas, robbed you of health care, dismantled the educational system and put you in debt, leaving you only your racism, xenophobia, hate and guns , which is all Trump offers .


Bwahahaha. Like I said, keep telling yourself that!

How many people directly died because of trump? Now, how many died last weekend in Chicago? More people died in the Seattle 'autonomous zone' than died in the crap at the capitol. Your priorities are severely #$_(^#(_!

First off,you don't know me and have no basis or ANY right to call me a hate filled racist xenophobe so you can stuff that up your tailpipe!

Capitalism is the root of all evil? Yet, you still live here. Odd. And, how it is still appealing to so many that buy or cheat their way into the country EVERY DAY! People from socialist countries in particular! The real problem is you and those like you are quick to want to tear it all down but have NO SOLUTION to what comes after. You have some kind of pie-in-the-sky utopia in mind but only need to look at history to know what happens in your perceived system of govt.


----------



## BestInDaWest (Apr 8, 2021)

Another Uber Driver said:


> I got out in 1973. By that time, you had to take only two years of Latin, but take it, you did. I had completed two years at Bellarmine, so I did not have to take it at Gonzaga, but I did take the other two years. I had Mr. Warman. I do not think that he was at Gonzaga at the time, as he got out in 1957. Fr. Bellwoar had just stopped teaching there, but he was still in residence at the Jesuit community there. They assigned him somewhere else for a while, then he returned to Gonzaga in the late 1980s, early 1990s. "*HEY BUD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*" was his famous line. Mr. Warman died recently. Father Bellwoar has to be dead. I do not know if Fr. Hocking was there when you were or Fr. Leleii. The last one was an institution at Gonzaga. I do not know if he was there when you were. He taught biology. I never had him, but he always was willing to help me with my Chemistry homework if I could catch him in his classroom.
> 
> There were two there that the Maryland Province identified as molestors, and Fr. Bellwoar was one. I was SURPRISED at that one. He never tried anything with me. The other was a former Dean of Students, Fr. Bradley. The Dean of Students was a title that they used in the late 1960s/early 1970s before they reverted to Assistant Headmaster/Headmaster. They called the "Headmaster" the Dean of Studies. They did not even call punishment "jug" during that era at Gonzaga. Later, they did revive the term "jug".
> 
> ...


warning .....long winded response


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Daves0077 said:


> Anyone in America should have to speak English.


or what?


----------



## UberPotomac (Oct 8, 2016)

CarpeNoctem said:


> Bwahahaha. Like I said, keep telling yourself that!
> 
> How many people directly died because of trump? Now, how many died last weekend in Chicago? More people died in the Seattle 'autonomous zone' than died in the crap at the capitol. Your priorities are severely #$_(^#(_!
> 
> ...


How many died due to Trump incompetence ? We all known of the 400k death under Trump.








'Shameful': US virus deaths top 400K as Trump leaves office


As President Donald Trump entered the final year of his term last January, the U.S. recorded its first confirmed case of COVID-19...




apnews.com





Reading is not your thing, right? I may think all that terms fit , but I would not call you all that “Words” in this forum . It is not appropriate .

Planning on another INSURRECTION soon ?


----------



## CarpeNoctem (Sep 12, 2018)

UberPotomac said:


> How many died due to Trump incompetence ? We all known of the 400k death under Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SMH

I would say Trump saved 320+ million. The CDC, WHO, Fauci, the Chinese, the medical community, et al in general kept changing their minds on masks, no masks, 2 masks, masks don't help, open immigration, closed immigration - all that shtuff THAT IS STILL HAPPENING!!!! I say operation warp speed was a success but you actually think that was a Biden idea. I will also note I said DIRECTLY responsible. He personally did not give the virus to the world!

Example, Trump tried to close the borders when the virus was first detected but all the millenial snowflakes (your name here) accused him of racism. Since then, you all complain he didn't close them fast enough. I know you won't agree as your revisionist history only allows whatever lies you are wanting to spread!

I would say comprehension is your problem. You may read the words but have no clue what they actually mean.

Go on now. Go bend the truth some more to fit your bat crap crazy views of the world.

For everyone else, I'm not a trumper or whatever. I will give credit and blame where it is due. The only reason I voted for him was to keep the power hungry Hillary and try to prevent the senile puppet Biden out of office. If it had been anyone else, I would likely not have voted for trump.


----------



## UberPotomac (Oct 8, 2016)

CarpeNoctem said:


> SMH
> 
> I would say Trump saved 320+ million. The CDC, WHO, Fauci, the Chinese, the medical community, et al in general kept changing their minds on masks, no masks, 2 masks, masks don't help, open immigration, closed immigration - all that shtuff THAT IS STILL HAPPENING!!!! I say operation warp speed was a success but you actually think that was a Biden idea. I will also note I said DIRECTLY responsible. He personally did not give the virus to the world!
> 
> ...


You got almost all the talking points. You missed the laser from space !!! Jajajaja

Must be really hard to walk on life carrying all that hate. But if course , it is always somebody else’s fault , poor, people of color , Jews, Mexicans or just democrats for YOURSELF not being able to cut it in life .

Every accusation you make , describe exactly who YOU ARE . Good luck to you ,pal . Sorry to walk on your shoes . Keep let them feed you with a FOX news reality . Sooner or later reality will hit you on the face , like always does, and you’ll blame minorities again . All your talk about freedom,country and rights mean nothing when you are willing to support somebody that his only purpose is to destroy DEMOCRACY that most of of us cherished . But if course, he hates the same people that you do and that is more than enough for you.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

UberPotomac said:


> You got almost all the talking points. You missed the laser from space !


Come on, get it right. It's "Jewish space lasers."   

No, I'm not Jewish, I was raised as a Methodist. And so I was not subjected to Catholic schools. That was fascinating reading, though. Thank you.


----------



## PukersAreAlwaysYourFault (Mar 25, 2021)

Finally getting around to your market, ay? This seems like a 15 yr ago topic starter. Advisement? Better get used to it.


----------



## UberPotomac (Oct 8, 2016)

Christinebitg said:


> Come on, get it right. It's "Jewish space lasers."
> 
> No, I'm not Jewish, I was raised as a Methodist. And so I was not subjected to Catholic schools. That was fascinating reading, though. Thank you.


Thank you for clarify. “ Jewish space lasers”, got it!!!!

Jajajaja


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

BestInDaWest said:


> warning .....long winded response


I, Sirrah, have a reputation for cyberloquacity that I _must_ uphold.


----------



## somedriverguy (Sep 6, 2016)

UberPotomac said:


> Lucky that they did not planned an insurrection to overthrown the government!!!!
> Upssss. Wrong group . That was the homegrown racists and white supremacies . The real clear and present danger in this country does not need to cross the border.


My favorite part of the plan was where they waited outside for the security guard to take down the barrier and invite them inside.


----------



## somedriverguy (Sep 6, 2016)

CarpeNoctem said:


> SMH
> 
> I would say Trump saved 320+ million. The CDC, WHO, Fauci, the Chinese, the medical community, et al in general kept changing their minds on masks, no masks, 2 masks, masks don't help, open immigration, closed immigration - all that shtuff THAT IS STILL HAPPENING!!!! I say operation warp speed was a success but you actually think that was a Biden idea. I will also note I said DIRECTLY responsible. He personally did not give the virus to the world!
> 
> ...


But there are no centrists anymore, the extremists on both sides kill them almost faster than they kill extremists from the other side.

That's how we know that the people are losing.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

somedriverguy said:


> My favorite part of the plan was where they waited outside for the security guard to take down the barrier and invite them inside.


Is that why they bashed in the windows to get in?


----------



## UberPotomac (Oct 8, 2016)

somedriverguy said:


> My favorite part of the plan was where they waited outside for the security guard to take down the barrier and invite them inside.


Forgot that acording to the Trumpers,they were tourists that day. Nice people. !!!!! Jajaja
Do these guys look they are tourists to you gaining entry thru a broken window ?

Look like breaking an entrance if you ask me.


----------



## UberPotomac (Oct 8, 2016)

Really ????


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

SHalester said:


> huh, I wonder how the native American's felt about the 'white' man coming and speaking a foreign tongue? History, a wonderful thing.


If they had killed all the Europeans coming in they'd still have their land today. That's a good lesson. Right? History.


----------



## UberPotomac (Oct 8, 2016)

Coachman said:


> If they had killed all the Europeans coming in they'd still have their land today. That's a good lesson. Right? History.


Too late by more that a century . You can go to the meet ups and dream on your Trump rallies, but we recommend you learn some Spanish to speak if you want to chat with your grandson . ENTIENDE AMIGO ?


----------



## CarpeNoctem (Sep 12, 2018)

UberPotomac said:


> You got almost all the talking points. You missed the laser from space !!! Jajajaja
> 
> Must be really hard to walk on life carrying all that hate. But if course , it is always somebody else’s fault , poor, people of color , Jews, Mexicans or just democrats for YOURSELF not being able to cut it in life .
> 
> Every accusation you make , describe exactly who YOU ARE . Good luck to you ,pal . Sorry to walk on your shoes . Keep let them feed you with a FOX news reality . Sooner or later reality will hit you on the face , like always does, and you’ll blame minorities again . All your talk about freedom,country and rights mean nothing when you are willing to support somebody that his only purpose is to destroy DEMOCRACY that most of of us cherished . But if course, he hates the same people that you do and that is more than enough for you.


WTF are you talking about?! What hate? What blame? Are you responding to the wrong thread? Do you think you are responding to somebody else? Or, are you copying and pasting the wrong responses? I guess english is a second language to you and you don't really understand what you are saying.

Or, are you just projecting your racism onto me? Since you are a racist you think I am? That has to be what it is!


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

CarpeNoctem said:


> Or, are you just projecting your racism onto me?


No, he's just focusing a Jewish space laser in your direction. LOL!


----------



## CarpeNoctem (Sep 12, 2018)

Christinebitg said:


> No, he's just focusing a Jewish space laser in your direction. LOL!


I guess so.

Jewish space laser. bwhahaha. Everybody knows it actually belongs to the scientologists.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

#1husler said:


> Should RS drivers have to know English to drive in the United States?
> 
> Asking for a friend....


Depende del punto de vista de uno. Se puede decir que los gabachos deberían saber español, ya que es el idioma no oficial más prevalente en Estados Unidos.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Coachman said:


> That's a good lesson. Right? History.


a fantasy is not a lesson, dude/chick. Nor is it history. It is you creating a reality that doesn't exist and doing it poorly. 

Myself I'm not thrilled to hear a foreign language in public; specially those who seem to not know they are 'yelling' and loud and don't really care much. However, no law says they must speak English. 

As for drivers; who give a freak. As long as they can handle Point A to Point B; that's the job.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Just 1 star them into deactivation.


----------



## CarpeNoctem (Sep 12, 2018)

SHalester said:


> a fantasy is not a lesson, dude/chick. Nor is it history. It is you creating a reality that doesn't exist and doing it poorly.
> 
> Myself I'm not thrilled to hear a foreign language in public; specially those who seem to not know they are 'yelling' and loud and don't really care much. However, no law says they must speak English.
> 
> As for drivers; who give a freak. As long as they can handle Point A to Point B; that's the job.


Yep, strangely there are more international laws about english being the official language than any laws in the US. Air traffic controllers and pilots for example.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

CarpeNoctem said:


> english being the official language than any laws in the US. Air traffic controllers and pilots for example.


can't use English as an example; it also the 'business' language with no equal.


----------



## Daves0077 (Nov 21, 2020)

SHalester said:


> or what?


It's called assimilation and is required, or was when we followed the Constitution.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Well, if you're driving in 'merica.......then **** yes.

I must have 1 starred and did not tip 50 drivers in Miami during my holidays in that shithole.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Daves0077 said:


> It's called assimilation and is required,


required? nope. it would be nice if everybody here spoke English in public, but it is not required.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Daves0077 said:


> It's called assimilation and is required, or was when we followed the Constitution.


Tell me where in the Constitution it says that assimilation is required. We're not the Borg, you know.


----------



## UberPotomac (Oct 8, 2016)

Daves0077 said:


> It's called assimilation and is required, or was when we followed the Constitution.


Please cite the paragraph of the Constitution were assimilation is required . 
It s not required . Actually the opposite . Constitution guarantees freedom to everyone inside the country , not only citizens. 
Did your ancestors live in tenths, hunt and camp next to a river ? Do you speak Native American language ?
Did the Constitution tell you to overthrow the Government with an insurrection?
Or English as only language ? 
Or Only Catholics allow ?
Funny how some mention the Constitution without bothering reading and understanding content.


----------



## Paul Vincent (Jan 15, 2016)

Uber's Guber said:


> Because it’s a southern border crisis issue; we have a high incidence of traffic accidents that result in DUI arrests of illegal aliens with hyphenated last names who have no driver license, no vehicle registration, no car insurance, and the need for a taxpayer-provided language interpreter to appear in court with the illegal alien to explain how the taxpayer-provided public defender is getting the illegal alien released on his _“own recognizance” (  ⁉⁉) _so the illegal alien can return to the streets to commit another crime.


In my wife's Court they have interpreters for many different languages, Vietnamese, Indonesia, Somalian and the list goes on and on. Some languages have limited availability of interpreters because the court doesn't have a hundred of them on demand. If a plaintiff/defendant who's first language is foreign (non English) doesn't show up for the court date they can keep putting their trial off indefinitely because it takes a long time to reschedule that interpreter. I'm talking civil cases.


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

Paul Vincent said:


> In my wife's Court they have interpreters for many different languages, Vietnamese, Indonesia, Somalian and the list goes on and on. Some languages have limited availability of interpreters because the court doesn't have a hundred of them on demand. If a plaintiff/defendant who's first language is foreign (non English) doesn't show up for the court date they can keep putting their trial off indefinitely because it takes a long time to reschedule that interpreter. I'm talking civil cases.


U/L need to get on the ball and hire a cadre of interpreters to assist Rohit and come into the GLH to help out


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

#1husler said:


> U/L need to get on the ball and hire a cadre of interpreters to assist Rohit


um, that would make the outsourced support as expensive as having it US based.....kinda defeating the purpose of outsourcing it.


----------

